# Bar Clamps



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone use any of the Bar Clamps from Harbor Freight. I need a couple probably4" to 12" once in awhile mostly to clamp a piece of wood to the bench to sand, route, ect and wonder if these are worth it?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tv,
somebody gave me some hf bar clamps a few years ago. I thought they were junk, and they proved me right. I threw them out. Get yourself a few squeeze grip clamps, Irwin is the blue and yellow ones you see all the time at home depot or lowes. Catch them on sale and they aren't that expensive. They are quick and easy, come in a bunch of different sizes, and work well. I have them from 6" to 48". 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

The quick-grip HFT clamps work fine for securing to a bench. If you go to their site or find a printed ad, the twelve inch jobs can be had for $1.99 each. It usually requires a coupon. Do a google search for HFT coupons, or you can find HFT ads in Wood and American Woodworker magazines. All you need to remember is to not tighten too much, or they will break. But, they do a fine job, for little money.

woodchuck1954
"A Legend in his own Mind"


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a number of the Harbor Freight Clamps: from 12" up to 48". Unless you try to over torque them they are just fine. Certainly they are not up to the Bess/Jorgenson, but they are certainly good for my use of them.

Treat them right and they will treat you right.

George


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I needed two 60 inch clamps last week to clamp a face frame.... After going thru sticker shock at the prices on Amazon, I looked at HF's website....
I was able to get two for $27 with a coupon.... They're aluminum channel, and worked very well..... BUT, stay away from the plastic ones.....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tvman44 said:


> Anyone use any of the Bar Clamps from Harbor Freight. I need a couple probably4" to 12" once in awhile mostly to clamp a piece of wood to the bench to sand, route, ect and wonder *if these are worth it?*


Which ones are you referring to?








 







.


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm so used to the Jorgensen clamps I can't use anything else.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

The Bess/Jorgenson style clamps are pretty decent. I have several and would buy more. They aren't quite as easy to use or as heavy duty, but for holding things down or together they work fine.

The squeeze style, on the other hand, aren't worth the money in my opinion.

Hunter


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the bessey clamps too I have a bunch of 2 ft and 3 ft ones they work great for me I can even glue up small panles with them. I also got a whole bunch ot the little Irwin squeeze grip clamps, and while they aren't much on glue ups. They work excellent just to hold stuff down or together.


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hunter said:


> The Bess/Jorgenson style clamps are pretty decent.


I tried the Bessey clamps at Lowes one day. I can't stand them. I gotta have that ratcheting clutch the Jorgensen clamps have.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Merkava_4 said:


> I'm so used to the Jorgensen clamps I can't use anything else.


"Can't", in this case, being used to mean "but I've become a clamp snob".

The F type HF clamps that are metal and are gray/dark blue and have the rubberized grip are actually pretty darned decent clamps. I likes then so much I've give back and purchased more of them several times. And the rubberized grips make them much easier to tighten than the comparable Bessies.

The plastic squeeze grip ones (used to be orange and black, now they are selling gray and black ones) admittedly are cheap in quality. But at $2 each for the full sized ones they are great. I've bought more of these several times. As long as you understand that the plastic ones are light duty and don't squeeze the hell out of them they'll last for years. And when you need a bunch of clamps to glue up smaller parts, these are perfect. They don't easily mar your work and won't stick to glue.

Their tiny squeeze grip clamps are pretty weak and tend to slide loose when over tightened. But again, know their limitations and use them properly and you'll find that they have their place.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Oakwerks said:


> I needed two 60 inch clamps last week to clamp a face frame.... After going thru sticker shock at the prices on Amazon, I looked at HF's website....
> I was able to get two for $27 with a coupon.... They're aluminum channel, and worked very well..... BUT, stay away from the plastic ones.....
> 
> Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


If you over tighten those aluminum bar clamps the tang for the adjustment latch will break. DAMHIKT


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Which ones are you referring to?


+1 ... tyman, which clamps are you asking about?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought these at HF http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html
I got some 6", 12" & 18", have not had a chance to use them yet just getting back into the work shop after surgery but did try clamping to a couple of boards and seem they will be fine for what I want.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> I bought these at HF http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html
> I got some 6", 12" & 18", have not had a chance to use them yet just getting back into the work shop after surgery but did try clamping to a couple of boards and seem they will be fine for what I want.


You should really like these. I have about a dozen and use them every day (6 and 12 inchers) Never had any trouble out of them.

I also have some of the *aluminum bar type clamps* and they work OK for smaller projects such as gluing and holding parts together during assy but I have also damaged them at times because I overtightened them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

tvman44 said:


> I bought these at HF http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html
> I got some 6", 12" & 18", have not had a chance to use them yet just getting back into the work shop after surgery but did try clamping to a couple of boards and seem they will be fine for what I want.


Yup, those are the ones. They are great clamps. And for the price, they are excellent clamps. They're a great way to build up your clamp supply.


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> "Can't", in this case, being used to mean "but I've become a clamp snob".


Yeah you can call me a clamp snob if you want to. I first started out buying Craftsman bar clamps back in 1989 when I had a job working at a cabinet factory in Poway California. Those Craftsman clamps would always split the pad down the side and consequently the pad would fall off. It was strange because they looked just like Jorgensen clamps except for the paint color. After taking several of them back to Sears for replacements, I finally gave up and got the Jorgensen clamps. I've never looked back since. The Jorgensen clamps have never let me down ever. I be a loyal customer for life. :yes:


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Tv,
> somebody gave me some hf bar clamps a few years ago. I thought they were junk, and they proved me right. I threw them out. Get yourself a few squeeze grip clamps, Irwin is the blue and yellow ones you see all the time at home depot or lowes. Catch them on sale and they aren't that expensive. They are quick and easy, come in a bunch of different sizes, and work well. I have them from 6" to 48".
> Mike Hawkins


I totally agree with Mike. Although I have some stationary power tools from HF, my experience with their bar clamps have been dismal at best. I've gone the same route with the Irwin squeeze grip clamps and always pick up another set around Christmas when they're on sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Toolman2 said:


> I totally agree with Mike. Although I have some stationary power tools from HF, my experience with their bar clamps have been dismal at best. I've gone the same route with the Irwin squeeze grip clamps and always pick up another set around Christmas when they're on sale.:thumbsup:


What can I say? Not totally "Dismal" but not much better. :laughing: 

I can say that the 6" HF clamps are "Not Bad" but that doesn't mean good either.

I picked up some 4" "F" clamps from Woodcraft last black Friday. They aren't Bessie quality but they are much better than "Not Bad".


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have Jorgenson, Jet, Craftsman, and 3 or more no name bar clamps.

I first reach for the Jorgie's. After starting to tighten the Jets, they take at least 2 times the amount of turns to tighten up, as the Jorgies.

I have 4 Irwin squeeze grip clamps, and don't think much of them. They are ok for very light clamping. 

The no name clamps are only used after the Jorgies, and jets.

My favorite bar clamps are a couple of old heavy ones, that have a 6-7" throat depth. Great for clamping boards (with wax paper) fo the surface of glued up boards to keep them flat.


----------

